# Rexon Drill Press



## yocalif (Nov 11, 2010)

Found a Rexon bench top drill press, 3/4 hp 16 speed. As far as I can tell the brand is not offered in USA any more (made in Taiwan), so parts could be an issue. I like the horsepower, but don't like the no-name status. I think it is about 9 years old, hardly used. The price is $175...

What do you guys think? The guy is firm on his price this DP has been on CL for 2 months, meaning he won't deal.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Sounds pretty expensive for a used 9 YO off name DP. $75 would be a deal.


----------



## Chris86 (Aug 27, 2011)

I would pass on that one. You can get a brand new floor standing DP from Harbor Freight for $199.


----------

